# D300 versus D7000



## cameron65 (Jan 15, 2011)

Going from hobby to more serious photography (weddings, portraits, fashion) I would like to upgrade my D80;
thinking of D300 or d7000? What are the big differences and in what way are the megapixels an important factor? I heard D300 gives better quality images.


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 15, 2011)

The D7000 gives better quality images. The D300 is faster for sports.


----------



## Lodd (Jan 15, 2011)

The D7000 has way better high iso performance.
The D300 handles old lenses better and is a bit bigger and more comfortable to work with (if you're using a grip ofc) 
The D7000 has better AF and the only advantage the D300 has over it is that it's faster and better seales agains moisture and dust.

Go for the D7000+grip!


----------



## Formatted (Jan 15, 2011)

D300 faster AF, better body sealing and can fit the MB-D10 which you could find second hand cheaper than the D7000 grip.
D7000 better image quality...

For me it would be the D300s, you could find it pretty cheap second hand the faster AF just pushes it for me!


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 15, 2011)

Actually the D7000 handles old lenses just as good as the D300.

Gripped D7000 replaced my beloved D300s.


----------



## Lodd (Jan 15, 2011)

The D7000 has a more accurate AF
The D300 has a faster AF.
 am i right now?


----------



## KmH (Jan 15, 2011)

D300s has more external controls.
D300s has more focus points and more of them are cross-type focus points.
D300s can do 9 AEB (D7000 can only do 3 AEB)
D300s has a full metal body and weather sealing

D7000 is newer so it has more MP and better high ISO performance.
D7000 has the EXPEED II image processor and a new *2,016-pixel RGB* metering sensor. (D300s metering sensor is 1,005-pixel RGB).

The new higher MP image sensor, improved high ISO performance, EXPEED II image processor, and new 2016-pixel RGB metering sensor the D7000 have, will either all be in the D400(?) rumored to appear in 2011, or will have new pieces having even more capability.


----------



## KmH (Jan 15, 2011)

Lodd said:


> The D7000 has a more accurate AF
> The D300 has a faster AF.
> am i right now?


What makes the D7000 AF more accurate?

It has fewer focus points, and fewer of them are cross-type focus points.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 15, 2011)

KmH said:


> D300s has more external controls.


 
Hmmm, refresh my memory... which ones are missing on the D7000?


----------



## Formatted (Jan 15, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > D300s has more external controls.
> ...



The D300 has the Wheel for changing shutter mode, S, H, HS, Live view etc. Doubt the D7000 has that...


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 15, 2011)

Actually, it does.
http://www.nikonusa.com/Nikon-Products/Product/Digital-SLR-Cameras/25468/D7000.html

Only one I can think of is AF-On, but it's available as an option to set on the AE lock button.


----------



## Lodd (Jan 15, 2011)

KmH said:


> Lodd said:
> 
> 
> > The D7000 has a more accurate AF
> ...



It has a new improved focusingsensor. I don't remember the name of it but it has more pixels then the 1005px that's in the D300.

If you know swedish here's a thread about that the D7000 has more accurate in LV then just normal. i dunno why tho.


----------



## KmH (Jan 15, 2011)

Lodd said:


> It has a new improved focusingsensor. I don't remember the name of it but it has more pixels then the 1005px that's in the D300.


That is the metering sensor, not the AF module.


----------



## KmH (Jan 15, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Actually, it does.
> D7000 from Nikon
> 
> Only one I can think of is AF-On, but it's available as an option to set on the AE lock button.


Actually, it doesn't.
The D7000 doesn't have external controls for: focus area mode, metering mode, WB, ISO, Quality.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 15, 2011)

I own one and assure you, it does for all the above.


----------



## Lodd (Jan 15, 2011)

KmH said:


> Lodd said:
> 
> 
> > It has a new improved focusingsensor. I don't remember the name of it but it has more pixels then the 1005px that's in the D300.
> ...



Oh :blushing:
Sorry then :blushing:


----------



## flatflip (Jan 15, 2011)

Lodd said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Lodd said:
> ...



No soup for you!


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 15, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> I own one and assure you, it does for all the above.



I also own D7000 and confirm.  It is an excellent body.


----------



## KmH (Jan 15, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> I own one and assure you, it does for all the above.


Oh, no doubt it does all the above.
Where do they show the external controls I listed, in the D7000 users manual?

Edit: I see where the D7000 has the WB, ISO, Quality as a dual function on the back left side of the D7000 instead of dedicated buttons on the shooting mode dial on top of the camera.
I'm still not finding the focus area mode and metering mode functions on external controls.


----------



## ghache (Jan 15, 2011)

KmH said:


> Light Artisan said:
> 
> 
> > I own one and assure you, it does for all the above.
> ...


 

meetering mode functions is right beside the exposure compensation button.

to set the focus area mode and the focus point selection you have to press on the focus switch right beside the lens mount and use both front and rear roulette. it has the ****in external control. why dont you go RTFM. ?!?!?!?!??:thumbdown:


----------



## djacobox372 (Jan 15, 2011)

D7000 cost hundreds more then a used D300. 

Everything else is better on the D7000, unless you care about weather sealing and a couple extra AF points.


----------



## KmH (Jan 15, 2011)

ghache said:


> meetering mode functions is right beside the exposure compensation button.
> 
> to set the focus area mode and the focus point selection you have to press on the focus switch right beside the lens mount and use both front and rear roulette. it has the ****in external control. why dont you go RTFM. ?!?!?!?!??:thumbdown:


Thanks for the info.

So, like the ISO, WB, and Quality functions, you have confirmed the auto focus area and metering mode functions don't have dedicated external buttons like I said in my first post.


----------



## Buckster (Jan 15, 2011)

KmH said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > meetering mode functions is right beside the exposure compensation button.
> ...


Actually, you didn't use the word "dedicated" in your first post.  You just said external buttons to control them, which it has.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 15, 2011)

No menu diving for the main functions = external controls. Who cares if they are dedicated, they are single purpose depending on what mode you're in (play or shoot) and function the same way. If you want to get technical, the D7000 has a button the D300 and D300s doesn't have, dedicated video record button. 

I've owned both (D300s and D7000), I do appreciate the ergonomics of the D300s (quite a bit in fact) - but the reality is the D7000 doesn't leave me wishing for more external controls because they are all there, and with some re-training it's become natural just like the D300s was.

In fact if you change the AF modes it shows up in the viewfinder, along with a virtual horizon meter (in the viewfinder), which is a feature the D300/D300s also lacked and is very handy. D300s could only display the virtual horizon in Live View.

D7000 also has the ability to sync the time with your computer or your GPS unit, talk about a nice feature for Geotagging, but yet another feature the D300/D300s don't have.

Dual SD slots... This makes so much more sense than one CF and one SD card, I never understood that move on the D300s. I can only hope the D300s replacement picks one or the other.

39 vs 51 AF points, I have yet to notice a difference in my shooting.

The metering seems more accurate, as does the white balance - which adds a new welcome feature, a warm WB setting.

2 user customizable settings on the dial, SO much easier to use than the 2 sets of 4 banks the D300/D300s have.

IR sensor on the back comes in handy with the $15 remote too.

I loved my D300s, and still think it's an awesome body but there's a lot I don't think people realize about the D7000 in comparison.


----------



## MrMikeyZ2189 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm looking into the D7000 myself. I was attracted greatly to the camera for the fact of the high 16.2mp along with the dual SD ports that can be adjusted however you want. You can have one card shooting in RAW, and the other shooting in JPEG, and you also have the option to do an overload meaning that when one card runs out of space it'll automatically start saving photos onto the other card. ( Not positive if the D300 does this). Also, the commander dial has 2 new modes on the D7000, User 1 and User 2. You can set specific settings for each mode depending on what style of photography you do. User 1 can be set with specifics for portraits for example, while user 2 can be set for landscape. I'm not sure if the D300 has these options to offer as well because I haven't done thorough research on it, but in my opinion the 7000 is an awesome bang for the buck.


----------



## nce (Jan 16, 2011)

I went through the same process in November. I liked my D80 but was due for an upgrade. I was dead set on a D7000 but ended up going with the D300s. The ergonomics and general feel of it just sat better with me. Try to get both in your hands and see how they feel. They are undoubtedly very, very good camera's and will serve you well. You mention that you will be shooting weddings, given the D7000 's better high ISO performance it may be the better choice given the poor lighting conditions that you will likely encounter. That being said. I take a lot of pictures at my son's hockey games where lighting is always poor and am very pleased with the results considering I don't have any fast glass in 70- 200 range. 

The D300s does have 4 custom and 4 shooting banks that can be set up in the My menu screen so that they are readily accessible. The D7000 has 2 user settings that are on one of the command dials which is more convenient. But again they are both fantastic and most of these differences don't really matter all that much as once you are used to your new camera you'll instinctively be able to locate the required settings.

Enjoy the decision process and the camera that you choose.


----------



## epp_b (Jan 16, 2011)

*So.  Much.  Misinformation.*

Why do people even ask these questions?

Just check the reviews on DPReview and compare for yourself: D300s / D7000.


----------



## KmH (Jan 16, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> No menu diving for the main functions = external controls. Who cares if they are dedicated, they are single purpose depending on what mode you're in (play or shoot) and function the same way. If you want to get technical, the D7000 has a button the D300 and D300s doesn't have, dedicated video record button.
> 
> I've owned both (D300s and D7000), I do appreciate the ergonomics of the D300s (quite a bit in fact) - but the reality is the D7000 doesn't leave me wishing for more external controls because they are all there, and with some re-training it's become natural just like the D300s was.
> 
> ...


The new metering sensor and the EXPEED II processor will likely go in every new Nikon from here. I saw the rear IR window. :thumbup:

I don't get why the D7000 can only do 3 AEB. Or do I have that wrong too? And yes, I did mean but didn't state dedicated controls in my first post.

Light Artisan, how many different models of Nikon have you owned in the last 15 months or so?


----------



## sierramister (Jan 16, 2011)

The 'external controls' serve one function exclusively when in picture mode, and another function when playing back the photos.

I see that as an advantage over having 5000 buttons on your camera.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 16, 2011)

How many? 3, maybe 4... trying to recall when I sold my D90.

D300s, D7000, P7000 - maybe D90?

All in all I've owned quite a few Nikon SLR's however.

N75
D40, D60, D5000, D3100
D80, D90
D200, D300s
D7000

Yes, 3 shot bracketing is all it does - that's one thing I miss about the D300s was the awesome 9 shot bracketing!


----------



## shaunly (Jan 16, 2011)

Just get a D700 and call it a day ... Yes i kno it's out of your price range but just bit the bullet, you can thank me later


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2011)

No, the D7000 does not have a focus MODE control button on the rear...I think there's a bit of confusion on the terminology of what KmH was referring to and what Light Artisan is assuring us the D7000 has...the focus MODE switch on the D7000 is clearly missing...it's been moved into a menu-based setting...

Nikon has been simplifying this Focus MODE system...the D2 series had the most-capable switch system, and since then, the focus MODE setting switch has been fitted with fewer and fewer settings....

Take a look at the rear of the D2x....it has a FOUR-mode AF control switch, located belwow the "four-Way COntroller" for AF poijt is use, and above the microphone icon, as seen in this picture: http://a.img-dpreview.com/reviews/NikonD2X/Images/rearcontrols.jpg

The pro D2-series bodies had AF-S and AF-C controlled by a SWITCH on the left side of the lens mount, and with the 4-MODE AF system switch on the back of the camera, below the 4-way controller button, the D2 series bodies had eight different AF capabilities, as detailed here under the heading SUmmary of Autofocus Operations:
Nikon D2X Review: 7. Operation & Controls: Digital Photography Review

The pro D3 series bodies cut down the AF modes from 4 to 3, as shown in this nifty Ken Rockwell photo that has a big, orange-lettered illustration naming the AF mode button. http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d3/users-guide/controls-back.htm

The main difference between the D300s and the D7000 is the degree of user experience the engineers have given the AF systems in each body; the D7000 has a slightly dumbed-down AF system, geared toward a user who needs or wants less control, less input, over the AF operation of the camera.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 16, 2011)

Ugh, have either of you even held a D7000 or are you just Googling and assuming I'm an idiot?

D7000 has this on the AF switch near the lens release, it's a button you press and rotate the command dial to change settiings - you can also see it in the viewfinder - which I've mentioned already.
Again, no menu diving.

I use it every day, I think I know what I'm talking about. Same button lets you control how many focus points you want and if you want AF-S, AF-A or AF-C, works very well.

http://www.robgalbraith.com/data/1/rec_imgs/4165_d7000_af_button.jpg

Heck, even Ken Rockwell knows this... but he thinks it's a secret, even though it's in the manual (he says it isn't), page 13 and 14 if you want to look it up.
http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d7000/D3S_2883-af-modes-0600.jpg

Don't make me upload a video.


----------



## ghache (Jan 16, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Ugh, have either of you even held a D7000 or are you just Googling and assuming I'm an idiot?
> 
> D7000 has this on the AF switch near the lens release, it's a button you press and rotate the command dial to change settiings - you can also see it in the viewfinder - which I've mentioned already.
> Again, no menu diving.
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Ugh, have either of you even held a D7000 or are you just Googling and assuming I'm an idiot?
> 
> D7000 has this on the AF switch near the lens release, it's a button you press and rotate the command dial to change settiings - you can also see it in the viewfinder - which I've mentioned already.
> Again, no menu diving.
> ...



DUDE--you do not know what the heck you're talking about. We're not talking about an AF-S, AF-C switch, we're talking about a MORE-ADVANCED FEATURE found on the higher-end Nikon's, in a control right on the back of the body. I'm a former holder of Nikon's own certificate for Nikon Advanced Systems certified person...how about you???


----------



## flatflip (Jan 16, 2011)

All I know is if I go to the index of my D7000 book and look up "focus mode" it sends me to page 50. There it tells me to press AF-mode button and turn command dial to select from 2 modes. Then turn sub-command dial to select from 4 AF-area modes.


----------



## sierramister (Jan 16, 2011)

Absolutely right.  Use the sub-command dial to get the same auto focus MODE selections.  There are four to chose from.

The D7000 wins again!


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 16, 2011)

Derrel said:


> DUDE--you do not know what the heck you're talking about. We're not talking about an AF-S, AF-C switch, we're talking about a MORE-ADVANCED FEATURE found on the higher-end Nikon's, in a control right on the back of the body. I'm a former holder of Nikon's own certificate for Nikon Advanced Systems certified person...how about you???


 
OK, you win... you have certs. :roll:

But like anything, certs don't mean jack when it comes to real life experience.

It's there, pick one up and see for yourself.

*AF selector button plus rear command dial:*
Auto
3D
39
21
9
S

*AF selector button plus front command dial:*
AF-A
AF-C
AF-S

And I don't have to menu dig to select the number of focus points like you do.

Eh, but who am I without certs... just someone who doesn't know what I'm talking about I guess.

Do yourself a favor and admit you're wrong before you dig a bigger hole, DUDE.


----------



## sierramister (Jan 16, 2011)

First I use rear-command dial, then I use the front-command dial.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 16, 2011)

Thank you for the vid!

Hopefully our disbelievers can get over it now.

Otherwise RTFM, I'm done trying to convince you - not worth any more of my time.

http://support.nikonusa.com/app/ans...manual---d7000---guide-to-digital-photography


----------



## Derrel (Jan 17, 2011)

D300s==note the RED ARROW pointing to the AF PATTERN SELECTOR, which is on the back of the camera. There is ALSO an Autofocus/Manual Focus selector switch located on the front side of the camera,  to the left of the lens mount, where it has been on Nikon bodies made since the mid-1980's. Note also the presence of the AF-ON button, part of the professional-level Nikon AF systems.





The back of the D7000. Note the absence of an AF-ON button at the top, and note also the absence of the AF PATTERN SELECTOR, replaced by a locking switch.

You can go ahead and mumble, "Oh, that..." under your breath any time now...because you are continually referring to the WRONG CONTROL OPTIONS which only the "pro" Nikons have...

Sorry to show you up. But KmH is an owner of a pro Nikon or two....as am I...


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 17, 2011)

:banghead:


You've exhausted my patience level, leaving this thread before I post irrationally.

D7000 owners know it's there, it'll be our little secret I guess.

As far as the AF-ON button goes... No kidding, huh?


Light Artisan said:


> Actually, it does.
> http://www.nikonusa.com/Nikon-Products/Product/Digital-SLR-Cameras/25468/D7000.html
> 
> Only one I can think of is AF-On, but it's available as an option to set on the AE lock button.


----------



## Lunchbox (Jan 17, 2011)

lol, the d7000 does it different and this confuses certified nikon experts


----------



## sierramister (Jan 17, 2011)

I was mad the day my Cadillac was outperformed by a Cavalier too. :greenpbl:


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan (Jan 17, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> :banghead:
> 
> 
> You've exhausted my patience level, leaving this thread before I post irrationally.
> ...



So Ken Rockwell was right all along! It is a secret!!!

:mrgreen:


----------



## ghache (Jan 17, 2011)

Derrel said:


> D300s==note the RED ARROW pointing to the AF PATTERN SELECTOR, which is on the back of the camera. There is ALSO an Autofocus/Manual Focus selector switch located on the front side of the camera, to the left of the lens mount, where it has been on Nikon bodies made since the mid-1980's. Note also the presence of the AF-ON button, part of the professional-level Nikon AF systems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
did you use a d7000 before?


----------



## mjhoward (Jan 17, 2011)

Derrel said:


> D300s==note the RED ARROW pointing to the AF PATTERN SELECTOR, which is on the back of the camera. There is ALSO an Autofocus/Manual Focus selector switch located on the front side of the camera,  to the left of the lens mount, where it has been on Nikon bodies made since the mid-1980's. Note also the presence of the AF-ON button, part of the professional-level Nikon AF systems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My "non-pro" D7000 does this too... its just in a more ergonomic way 
Please refer to page 95 of the manual:  http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/noprint/D7000_ENnoprint.pdf


----------



## ghache (Jan 17, 2011)

mjhoward said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > D300s==note the RED ARROW pointing to the AF PATTERN SELECTOR, which is on the back of the camera. There is ALSO an Autofocus/Manual Focus selector switch located on the front side of the camera, to the left of the lens mount, where it has been on Nikon bodies made since the mid-1980's. Note also the presence of the AF-ON button, part of the professional-level Nikon AF systems.
> ...


 

The pro's are telling you that its IMPOSSIBLE. only pro bodys as that option. You liar piece of crap with no certs!

I am really starting to think that some the active PRO's of this forum are putting more time into this forum than actually going out shooting.


----------



## ghache (Jan 17, 2011)

KmH said:


> Light Artisan said:
> 
> 
> > No menu diving for the main functions = external controls. Who cares if they are dedicated, they are single purpose depending on what mode you're in (play or shoot) and function the same way. If you want to get technical, the D7000 has a button the D300 and D300s doesn't have, dedicated video record button.
> ...


 
Even if you had 123123 zillion new pro bodys in the last nano second, the only fcucking thing you shoot is colored piece of papers.


----------



## KmH (Jan 17, 2011)

ghache said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > The new metering sensor and the EXPEED II processor will likely go in every new Nikon from here. I saw the rear IR window. :thumbup:
> ...


What is your problem?


----------



## cfusionpm (Jan 17, 2011)

Lunchbox said:


> lol, the d7000 does it different and this confuses certified nikon experts


 
I don't even shoot Nikon, but I seemed to follow along pretty easy without getting lost.  Same function, slightly different application.  Where's the confusion coming from?


----------



## pdq5oh (Jan 18, 2011)

Has this been mentioned? The AE-L/AF-L button can be programed as an AF-ON button? When I set this way I don't care about AF-L or AE-L since I'm shooting in manual anyway, and don't need either at that point. The D7000 does the same things, differently. As has been said.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 18, 2011)

Couple times, but you're right - you can. Although I wish you could set the function button to AF-ON, I hate having a thumb in my eye, had the same problem with the dedicated button on the D300s, but not as bad.


----------



## pdq5oh (Jan 19, 2011)

I didn't feel like reading the whole thread again LOL. It's not real convenient but workable. I use it sparingly.


----------

